# Sleeping Habits



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone have a betta with interesting sleeping habits?

I've notice that Nova is a REALLY deep sleeper XD I work late nights on tuesdays, and when I came home yesterday/this morning and turned on my light to get ready for bed (he lives in my room) Nova was just floating at the top on a plant snoozing away. Zakut woke right up and swam around to look at me.. but Nova? NOPE lol he worries me every so often because he sleeps so soundly I think he's dead :shock: So I bumped his tank and he woke right up xD swam around real fast because he was startled I guess, and gave me this look like "HEY! I was sleeping.":roll:

Also, he's really lethargic/groggy in the morning when he wakes up, he'll refuse to eat if I try to feed him right when he wakes up xD 

Don't worry! I promise he's happy and healthy, just wanted to share stories


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes my CT betta did that, he would lie on top of the java moss on the driftwood and I thought he was dead all the time until I realized he just likes to sleep there. They like to be near the surface of the water and the plants are probably really comfy too 

I bought my betta a little leaf on a suction cup and put it about an inch or 2 below the surface of the water so he can sleep on it:


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

> I bought my betta a little leaf on a suction cup and put it about an inch or 2 below the surface of the water so he can sleep on it


Where did you get the leaf? It looks like a great place for a betta to rest.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

My betta loves to sleep tucked between his filter and heater or on top of his thermometer. It's very cute seeing him parked up there until you make a noise and he wakes up and swims away.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Leopardfire said:


> Where did you get the leaf? It looks like a great place for a betta to rest.


I got it off of Amazon for a few dollars. Its called a Betta Bed Leaf made by Zoo Med. My bettas really love it!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

> I got it off of Amazon for a few dollars. Its called a Betta Bed Leaf made by Zoo Med. My bettas really love it!


Thanks, I bet my bettas will love a nice place like that to sleep.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Leopardfire said:


> Thanks, I bet my bettas will love a nice place like that to sleep.


I'll bet he'd like a nice big floating Anubias or bunch of Wisteria even more.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Leopardfire said:


> Thanks, I bet my bettas will love a nice place like that to sleep.


Be careful though, they can rust and leak nasty brown water into the tank.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

> Be careful though, they can rust and leak nasty brown water into the tank.


Should I not get him a leaf then? Maybe I'll try some floating live plants. He has some plants now, but he normally sleeps on the ground. It's scary though because he tips over sometimes when he sleeps so he looks dead.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Leopardfire said:


> Should I not get him a leaf then? Maybe I'll try some floating live plants. He has some plants now, but he normally sleeps on the ground. It's scary though because he tips over sometimes when he sleeps so he looks dead.


Nova has done that a few times xD scared me to death!
Also, if you want to try the leaf thing without the risk of rust, just pop a silk leaf off a fake plant and stick it on a suction cup xD (with aquarium safe silicone or something similar) sometimes there's a little hole in the suction cup and you can just stick the leaf right in with no fuss. I also recently bought a betta log thing from zoo med and he likes playing with it. It does float around freely, but you could probably apply the silicone/suction cup method to it as well if you want it to stay put


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I put my floating log right under where the water flows back into the tank after it going though the filter and it keeps in place and is a baffle also, very nice !


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

That sounds like a great idea Perseusmom! I'm guessing the flow isn't too strong on the log for your betta to use it?


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Leopardfire said:


> Should I not get him a leaf then? Maybe I'll try some floating live plants. He has some plants now, but he normally sleeps on the ground. It's scary though because he tips over sometimes when he sleeps so he looks dead.


That's funny, I suppose that's why my girl sleeps right next to her plant bulb or right on top of it, either way, it would probably allow her to lean against the plant without tipping over.

The silk leaf is a good idea, you could also do it with a soft plastic one if the silk ones aren't strong enough to hold up your fish. (I imagine your fish would be in for a surprise if he slid off his hammock if the leaf wasn't strong enough to hold him up :-D)


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

user MollyJean makes some without the metal wire, if u PM her she will send u pricing info


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

My blue Betta Ollie loves sleeping on top of his thermometer lol.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

If your fish likes to fall over while he's sleeping, float some Wisteria. Lots of roots and tangles for himto wedge himself into. And up near the top where he can breath.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

You guys has some pretty neat sleeping suggestions. Also, what is a betta log? Is it just a plastic log that they can swim next to or rest on?


----------

